# Patch of hair missing between shoulder blades.



## hypertweeky (Nov 25, 2007)

Hello everyone:
It has been a long time since I have posted here!
I was wondering if you could perhaps help!

Somehow a good chunk of hair is missing between Tiger's shoulder blades, he is an indoor kitty only, I don't get it, 6 months ago the same thing happened but it was smaller and Tiger didn't lick it off as bad as he did this time!
Last night I had to resort to a soft e-collar I have from when he was neutered, needless to say he was irritated by the collar, he has been eating normal, his apetite is just as good as ever, he hasn't been lethargic just normal behavior.
3 days prior to this, I heard noise in the bathroom, I got up and he was in the sink which isn't unsual, he loves to go there when he is too hot, and that night, well I had turned on the heat by accident so he was hot, he also managed to turn on the water and get soaking wet, yes you heard it, he can turn on the water, thank goodness it was the cold and not the hot!

He has an appt today at 1:00 pm but I can't help to wonder what is wrong! Food is the same, environmet is the same, I don't think is fleas otherwise the other kitties would have got them.
I am so worried!!!

Thank you everyone for your help in advance.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Hello! I was just thinking of you yesterday!

Sorry, no clues, other than the obvious ones of allergy, stress or environmental reaction. I hope your vet has some ideas. Does the skin look irritated or raw?


----------



## Lymsleia (Mar 19, 2010)

Ive had an issue like this. It actually was sink related. Strangest thing. The cat didnt care for the water she wanted to lick the grime out of the little hol ethat drains water and prevents it from overflowing if plugged up. And her back and shoulder area would grind up against the faucet. But also another cat she was allergic to fleas and would often loose the fur due to an allergic reaction. Ive also seen cats tear their fur out from joint pain. It could be any number of things and really needs to be looked at by your vet.


----------



## hypertweeky (Nov 25, 2007)

Heidi n Q said:


> Hello! I was just thinking of you yesterday!
> 
> Sorry, no clues, other than the obvious ones of allergy, stress or environmental reaction. I hope your vet has some ideas. Does the skin look irritated or raw?


It has been quite a year Heidi, I have missed you all!!
Thank you for your response!

It was not irritated but now it looks red because he licked it quite a bit, it doesn't look raw.
Allergy to what? He eats grain free canned food, currently he is on the wellness chicken formula, I did notice though and I am not sure if this makes any difference that the food was softer than normal like it has more water.
I quit feeding him that yesterday, I have him on natural balance right now. Their chicken formula isn't grain free but I figured it'd be ok for a day, today I am planning to get the venison and gree pee formula that is grain free, I don't know if the food did it or not but it is a good place to start.
As far as stress, I don't think so, I would have understood if he did a year ago, he went from a single cat to be around 2 other kitties, they don't get along very well and one of them is 17 so we do keep them separate. He does have room to roam and we are always loving him up, he sleeps with us at night, no change in contact with us, he is a very lovey cat, so he is always on us.
His 6th birthday is coming up, I feel bad for him, I do not think he is in pain or in distress at all, he seems normal, just has hair missing!


----------



## hypertweeky (Nov 25, 2007)

Lymsleia said:


> Ive had an issue like this. It actually was sink related. Strangest thing. The cat didnt care for the water she wanted to lick the grime out of the little hol ethat drains water and prevents it from overflowing if plugged up. And her back and shoulder area would grind up against the faucet. But also another cat she was allergic to fleas and would often loose the fur due to an allergic reaction. Ive also seen cats tear their fur out from joint pain. It could be any number of things and really needs to be looked at by your vet.


'

Thank you I appreciate it, he does love the sink but I have never seen him licking the grime though but you never know, Tiger does get around and is always up to something!


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Welcome back, Maria!
Tiger might be rubbing that spot on something. Or it could be a reaction to a flea spot treatment.


----------



## hypertweeky (Nov 25, 2007)

gunterkat said:


> Welcome back, Maria!
> Tiger might be rubbing that spot on something. Or it could be a reaction to a flea spot treatment.


No, no flea spot treatment! 

I took Tiger to the vet yesterday, the vet said it looks like a small burn/scratch, Now I have to figure out where in the house he got hurt, I have looked everywhere, the patch looks is perfectly square so perhaps a power supply? I didn't think they got that hot though, I don't know.
He was prescribed pain medication, clamavox: the vet wants to make sure he doesn't develop a bacterial infection if he happens to lick which the e-collar is helping with, he got a cream to alleviate the itching/burning.
During his physical she noticed a little bit of gingivitis on the right hand side, she suggested a teeth clean up, they did a full blood panel and in 2 weeks he is going in to get his teeth cleaned!
The blood results came back just great so the vet was right, there isn't a medical condition for his missing hair.
He was the best kitty while at the vet, didn't hiss, meow, and allowed the vet to do everything she needed to!!
He is now sleeping, the medication has him out, my poor baby, I want my hyper kitty to be back!!

Thanks everyone for your concern!


----------

